# what is different each version of freeBSD



## yogii (Sep 12, 2010)

Hi master, 

i'm confused about different of each freeBSD version, anybody know? help me please..

thanks very much.


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 12, 2010)

There are release notes that hit the high points of what has changed.  For example, 8.1 release notes.


----------



## mk (Sep 12, 2010)

you ask about differents of current,stable,release or about what's new in every release e.g. 8.1 release? if latter click the link above this post.


----------

